# rbp's and drastic temp change



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Ok....so after our p's started slowing right down....we checked everything over. It seems the heater wasnt working and the water temp had dropped to about 70-72.
So we got our spare one out and put that in. Unfortunately there is now way of telling what the temp is until the water heats and u read the thermometer.
So we sat up most of the night till the temp reached 75-76.....and turned the heater right down...then up till we heard it click....presuming the thermostat would keep it t that temp.
We got up the next morning and the water wa seriousy too warm.....well over 84. we turned the heater down again...,.and later in the day when i approached the tank one of the p's freaked and smashed repeatedly into the corner of the tank. i backed away but the damage was done....he knocked himself out and lost all coordination.
He seemed to imroved.....we finally got the temp to a steady 75. we're leaving it at the for now. Theyre still not eating.......but looking ok...apart from the one that freaked. He keeps laying on his side and just floating round the tank.....or he'll keel over in the plants and just lay there. he's breathing but im worried.
Any suggestions?
Watching him now....he is swiming around ok....but sways from side to side sometimes.
Adviceappreciated.

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow im sorry to hear about your hurt P. There isnt anyway to set the temp on your heater? My heater (not sure on brand) allows you to set the temp to any given level with a turn of a dial.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow im sorry to hear about your hurt P. There isnt anyway to set the temp on your heater? My heater (not sure on brand) allows you to set the temp to any given level with a turn of a dial.


 me 2!


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah i can turn the dial but its like a long knob......ahem.....sorry........and the heater has no temp markings and no visible light to let me know its on. Will buy a new one.

Fingers crossed for my p's.


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

The injured p will be okay soon i had the same problem with one of my p's nocking itself out because it decided it did not like the new tank i introduced it into it will be okay soon an d its corodination will improve fast just leave some food in the tank over night and see if they scavenge it and i can gaurentee they will Good Luck


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

ash the only reson your p looks like it has no co-ordination is because it only has one eye and leans away from the light.

have you got your temp sorted out yet on the 12 gal with ya juvies in.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

carisma02uk said:


> ash the only reson your p looks like it has no co-ordination is because it only has one eye and leans away from the light.
> 
> have you got your temp sorted out yet on the 12 gal with ya juvies in.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i do try but help it want ment to be funny oh and ash heres a LINK ON HOW TO DIM YOU LIGHTS IT MITE HELP WITH YOU P'S


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Sadly my rbp died on Saturday night.









The one I thought was doing ok now seems to be going the same way. I left food in for him as suggested....but he's not interested.

Thanks anyway.
Every hobby has it's downside I suppose.


----------

